# G5 Quest



## ARBowHuntr (Jun 15, 2009)

*Quest QS 31*

Quest make a great line of bows. You can get all of the same features as some of the more expensive bow lines for alot less money. I am shooting the QS 31 and it is the smoothest bow I have ever drawn back. I hadn't originally planned on buying a Quest, but ended up shooting this side by side with some of the other more well known bows and ended up liking te QS 31 better than any other bow that I shot. I would definitely recommend any of the Quest bows.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* hatchlake1951. Have fun here.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT. Lots of great info.


----------



## RatherB.Hunting (Aug 14, 2006)

People are probably sick of hearing this story, but tough beans. I bought a new QS31 by accident off of Ebay for a best offer of $301 because I wanted "a little faster Ross 331". I've got it and more. It right now is riding top hook in my closet and is the probable starter for opening day 2009. I shoot this bow as well or better than anything I've ever owned, and I've owned many $700 bows in the past. It is slightly noisier, not quite as smooth, and slower than my Z28. But for the money, there can't possibly be a better value out there.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

they look like great bows.

look at martin to.

09 bengal is like $350 and is a great bow. very smooth and wuiet and decent speed.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

I second what ARB said and welcome to AT :dancing::banana::welcomesign::banana::dancing: I have no more in stock and turned to xbow sales.


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT, you can't go wrong with the bows by G5...I am torn up right now about the HPS33...


----------



## empaint3 (Jul 3, 2008)

I had an XPB and loved it. The only reason I let it go was because I wanted more of a target bow with a longer ATA. But all of the Quest bows are VERY well made. And Welcome to AT :darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## TSLLC (May 1, 2008)

I have a Quest HPS31 and it is the best bow I've ever shot. I did a bow report on it. Here's a link:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055119600


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------

